# Shoulder surgery - Haglund Lesion



## Desperate Denise (Oct 31, 2009)

Please help!!!!

Shoulder procedure:  open capsular shift with anterior ligament repair
I know what an arthroscopic capsular release is but this one has me stumped.

The diagnoses include Haglund lesion and Hill Sachs Deformity.  Any idea on ICD.9 codes for these.

The physician's dx description "... anterior ligamentous structures detached from the humerus..."

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.  The carrier is Blue Shield of MA.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 4, 2009)

Is the patient a child?

As far as the deformity, is it acquired or is it congenital? Depending on that answer, try to look at these codes: 736.89 (acquired) or 755.50 (congenital). That was the closet that I could come for that Dx without seeing any op notes.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 5, 2009)

*Haglund lesion*

LTIBBETTS,

Thank you for your help with the ICD.9.  The patient is actually is 25 years old.  Any ideas on the CPT code for this one?

As noted he did an open capsular shift with a anterior ligament repair. 

This one still has me stumped.

Thanks again.

Denise


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas on the coding for an OPEN capsular shift with an anterior ligament repair in the shoulder?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 12, 2009)

Look in the 23450-23466 range of codes and see if they apply.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 17, 2009)

*coderguy939*

Thanks coderguy939 -

The doc wants to use an unlisted code and I don't because it seems like it has to be there somewhere.  I would have thought it was easier since they have an arthroscopic capsular shift.

Appreciate the help!!

Denise


----------

